# New not so old west TV show gun



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Anybody know what rifle the lead guy is carrying on the show about an old west oil man. It has a clip, and ive never seen a rifle of that time era with a clip like that.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

your going to have to be more specific how about the name of the movie


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Is it a autoloader, levergun, or what? If it's a lever gun with a magazine it's a browning BLR more than likely. Auto loader has too many options.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The 1895 Winchester looks like it has a clip at first glance but it isn't a clip but a box magazine.










 Al


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Are you referring to the movie, "There Will Be Blood" with Daniel Day Lewis?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeSLPELpMeM[/ame]

If this is the movie you're referring to and according to the Internet Firearms database, only two firearms were used in that movie. A double barrel shot gun and a revolver. See: http://www.imfdb.org/wiki/There_Will_Be_Blood

If you are ever wondering about the firearms used in specific movies, you can always click here ==> Internet Movie Firearms Data Base

The story in this movie took place at the turn of the century. Around that time, the US military was using the US Krag rifle which had a side magazine. The Krag rifle was used in the Spanish-American war.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup I know the Krag was used in the SA War. Its really the KJ Rifle. The one I reference has a 4in long clip underneath the rifle.
Ive carried the 95 W several times while pratoling an oil field. The owner lent it to me. It weighed a ton. Made my 12g snake eyes feel light.

Theyre showing previews of the show and rifle now on TV


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

What is the name of the movie????


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Don't remember. They show a preview each night. Ill watch for it. It reminds me of a old west, Dallas


----------



## SectorSteve (Nov 29, 2003)

I believe it's called "The Son". a new 10 part mini series on AMC, starts on April 8th, . stars Pierce Brosnan. 
I can't tell what kind of rifle it is either.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3839822/mediaviewer/rm1988770304

this one , looks like an 07 or 1907 Winchester

https://www.gunpartscorp.com/Manufacturers/Winchester-33573/Rifles-42602/07-40269.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.351_Winchester_Self-Loading
it fired a 351 Winchester self loading round , it was blow back operated the one it eh picture would have the 10 round detachable magazine it was produced from 1906 to 1958 

the cartridge is approximately equal in energy to a 357 mag of today


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

I was given a 1907 and a 1910 which is the 401 WSL. The 1905 is when the 32 and 35 WSLs came into play and the 351 which is longer more or less replaced the 1905. The old man that gave them to me had gotten over a dozen of each at an estate sale. I don't have any ammo for them but I'm not looking all that hard either. They are definitely neat little rifles.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

here you go about 2 dollars a round http://www.buffaloarms.com/35_Winchester_Self_Loader_Ammunition_it-158011.aspx

http://www.buffaloarms.com/351_WSL_Winchester_Self_Loading_Ammunition_it-158003.aspx?CAT=4445


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

YUP, that's it. IF they were nade up into the 50s, and im near 70, Im supprised that I never saw one.


----------

